# Removing over the range microwave from wall mount



## Quovadismax

I am unable to remove my over the range Whirlpool oven microwave from its wall mount. Is there a special technique. Two of us have tried pulling in all directions but it won't come out. Something is wrong. Is there a special way to turn or lift it. Would appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## Mike Swearingen

A. Unplug the unit (in cabinet above).
B. Remove the bolts that are screwed through the cabinet above the unit.
C. Remove the unit front panel that just pops off to expose the heads of two long bolts that bolt the unit through the unit to the wall bracket mount. Have someone hold and lower the unit when you unscrew these two bolts, as they are the primary holding bolts, and the unit will fall out into your hands due to its own weight.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Quovadismax

*Thank you*

The two long bolts from each side, on the top inside, of the unit were the problem. Appreciate your help immensely.


----------

